# Looking for new career, life, and horse people to friend



## ilovehorses53 (Feb 15, 2012)

Howdy from Austin, Texas. I'm a professional and contemplating a 'horse job', and possibly a move from my home state for it. I'm also looking for people that love to ride, to friend. I've not participated in Forums before, but need to reach out some how, so here goes. I hope I meet a lot of great people and learn a lot, and hopefully I can share some too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome! hope to hear lots from you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I am new, too. So far everyone has been so nice and welcoming and it has been really fun talking horses. I don't know much about TX other then it is a heck of a long drive to get from one end to the other on I-10.  I sure did love San Antonio. Really nice people. 

What kind of job were you thinking about in the horse industry? Sales? or more hands on like training?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## robinsan (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there!! I'm currently in college, but still trying to figure out what I'm doing with my life. Like you, I would love to work with horses, and am very willing to move out of Virginia. As a matter if fact, I've always wanted to at least visit Texas!! I need some more horse friends, my boyfriend just doesn't seem to understand  maybe we can talk some more?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovehorses53 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, I'm open to anything, manual labor, I'm a professional insurance agent and have done sales for over 13 years, but I have a lot of skills and experience.... Thanks for your reply...


----------



## ilovehorses53 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello! Thanks for the reply. Feel free to write anytime. Love to visit.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hello from the Midwest. welcome to the forum!


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi from DC! Welcome to the forum! It's always nice to meet someone with common interests


----------

